# Riding my Friesian



## bchamorro (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm new here around here and I haven't posted much.

Thats Ate and Hassel, my two Friesians.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Your horses are breathtaking!

Just... wow. Gorgeous.

Welcome to the forum, btw. :]


----------



## bchamorro (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you!

Yes, they are truly special


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Is the paint one a Fresian cross? Just curious.


----------



## bchamorro (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes, he is 75% Friesian and 25% Dutch Warmblood.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Just stunning. They are truly beautiful horses. :]


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am coming to florida and steeling him!!! Friesains are my dream horse.


----------



## bchamorro (Jan 12, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am coming to florida and steeling him!!! Friesains are my dream horse.


You'll need to travel even father. They are in Nicaragua.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

then i will get a plane ride and come LOL~!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaintLegacey RR (Apr 15, 2009)

wow, you have some beautiful horses.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Ahhh to be riding piaffe on the beach, how nice it would be! The only thing I'd like to say is that your hands need to be lower, your elbows need to get tucked in and you need a little bit more engagement behind from your horse. Otherwise you have a very nice position and your horse is carrying himself well. I'm looking forward to seeing more of your horses!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow beautiful horses! And what a lovely looking place to ride 
x


----------



## bchamorro (Jan 12, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Ahhh to be riding piaffe on the beach, how nice it would be! The only thing I'd like to say is that your hands need to be lower, your elbows need to get tucked in and you need a little bit more engagement behind from your horse. Otherwise you have a very nice position and your horse is carrying himself well. I'm looking forward to seeing more of your horses!


Thanks for the tips. I will take your advice. I realize that they need to be a lot lower. What was I thinking at that moment haha.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! I love fresians, and your beauty's are stunning!


----------



## bchamorro (Jan 12, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!! I love fresians, and your beauty's are stunning!


thanks:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very nice ride - I'm jealous!


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

you guys look great together! are you from Nicaragua? I assume you are in FL now, will your horses be coming there?


----------



## bchamorro (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks

I am from Nicaragua. I am currently in Florida for university, but I get to go back home very often (only 3 hour flight). The horses will be staying in Nicaragua for sure


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh I see, sure looks pretty there! kinda jealous about the beach not gonna lie! What are you studying?


----------



## bchamorro (Jan 12, 2009)

Its beautiful over there. The beaches are very peaceful and haven't been impacted much by tourism. 

I'm studying advertising

Here is our website

Cortijo La Fe - Barney Chamorro


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice, does your family breed for a business? I can't read the site since I am a *******... Well good luck in your studies. Thanks for sharing your ridiculously nice horses. Sure puts mine to shame!


----------



## bchamorro (Jan 12, 2009)

Not currently breeding for business, but we might in the future as a hobby/business. We need more space haha.


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

Well if space is what you need why didn't you say so? you can bring them here! haha we have a 3,400 acres and I think your horses really want to come live with me!!


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

home sweet home bring them on over! haha


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Breathtaking is right. I want a Friesian so bad, but it will probably remain a pipe dream. lol


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Beautiful horse, o my... and on the beach, you are so lucky lol. i want.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

and jwhisperj, you have beautiful property. Its just gorgeous, can i bring duchess over lol =)


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh of coarse duchess is welcome! the more the merrier my husband would be tickled!


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Holy wowness! Want to see more pics! lol


----------

